# Wish me luck!



## Dixie (May 17, 2005)

I'm going to visit my potential rescue at his foster home tomorrow!










Isn't he cute?! Any guesses as to what he might be mixed with?

I am VERY nervous... In fact, I'm even nervous of being nervous when I get there! I don't know if I'm going to be able to sleep tonight!

I don't really know what to expect tomorrow as far as the questions I will be asked or what I need to do. Do you guys have any pointers about meeting with foster parents? I went out and got a toy from Petco, would it be appropriate if I brought it for him to play with?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Just be yourself. What they'll be looking for is your connection with this beautiful boy - that's the most important thing. You've obviously passed all their other criteria, so just enjoy meeting him. I hope it works out for you both - he's gorgeous!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He looks like a panda shepherd. Congrats in advance, I hope everything goes smoothly. Bring the toy w/ you, he'll probably be happy to have something different to play with, even if he already has the same one-different scent on it!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I thought Panda when I saw him too!! He is a cutie without a doubt









The best thing to do is relax and enjoy your visit with him. I think you are more excited than nervous







and I can't say I blame you one bit. Good Luck!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Panda was my first thought...are we right?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Panda Shepherd was the first thing I thought of as well.

No matter what he is...he's adorable!! Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Have I lost my mind? I don't see a picture! Where's the panda shepherd? Does he have a cloaking device on?


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*oopsie*

Um, never mind, he showed up after all. What a sweet-faced boy, let us know what happens. good luck!

I suggest the tried and true favorite--dinner and a movie. Perhaps A steakhouse and a good Rin Tin Tin feature at a retro movie house.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I thought Panda, as well. 
I'd take the toy for him for sure. Just try to relax, be yourself, don't worry so much about what the foster parents will think about you, but what the dog will think about you. If they see a true connection, they will be impressed and happy the pup is going to you. Remember, dogs sense your energy!!







Try to keep a calm, loving energy, and I bet it will all go great!!! Does he have a name, and are you going to keep it? If not, which names were you thinking of?
Good luck! Thanks for adopting!


----------



## Dixie (May 17, 2005)

LOL Jennifer









The name the rescue gave him is Drayton. I am definitely open to suggestions, but my top two are Axel and Toblerone (Toby/Tobes).









I wonder if he is a Panda! I can't really think of any dogs with similar markings that he could be mixed with and still have his ears up and lookin' so pretty!









I know his foster mom through a friend. We actually went to Florida with his foster family when I was in 8th grade. I spoke with her on the phone today, asked her about him, and when would be a good time to come and see him, which I hope wasn't being presumptuous. Doing a little research I now realize that the appropriate procedure probably would have been to fill out the adoption form and wait on contact from the rescue group... So that's kind of making me a little nervous. I wrote about two pages on the "comments" section of the form giving background about myself, my knowledge of the breed, etc...

After I filled out the application she sent me an e-mail back with more pictures of him, directions to her house, and the adoption contract (which she told me to look over and get back to her if everything was agreeable, which I did). I hope that is a good sign!









I have been waiting for this day since before I joined the forum, which was in '05. I can't believe there's a possibility he might be laying at my feet tomorrow as I type on the forum.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL good luck! Let us know how it feels to have furry feet like I always seem to have.


----------



## Dixie (May 17, 2005)

I was also wondering- How prepared do I come? I have the adoption contract printed out, and a new leash and collar. Should I bring the leash and collar? Should I bring a travel carrier, or would that be too presumptuous? I do have a large dog seatbelt, maybe that would be a nice, happy medium?

For example, it might appear like I am ASSUMING that I will be allowed to adopt him if I show up with a large, obvious travel carrier in the back of my car. With the seatbelt, if she asks me how I plan on taking him home, I can whip it out. What do you think?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He's adorable! He looks a lot like my Kai who was, best guess, a gsd x australian cattle dog. 

I would contact the foster mom before you go and ask how the adoption process works. That will take all of the guessing out of it. 

Good luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Updates?? Hope everything went well. Ruth~I loved your Kai boy.


----------



## Dixie (May 17, 2005)

I definitely have updates!!!!









I spoke with his foster mom at length today. She said they had received quite a few adoption applications for him in the past few months, but since he is so sweet they wanted to find just the right home for him.









Guess what?! He's mine! I got to take him home today! I am so excited! He has been such a good boy tonight. We went out on a walk tonight and visited the neighbors, and he just laid down like the perfect little gentleman while we talked. His paws are MASSIVE, and his pawpads are pink which is just adorable.







I will definitely be posting more pictures soon!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Dixie, that is wonderful news. He is a cute guy for sure.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yupper...cute, cute, cute...

so what did you decide on for a name?


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

We want pics! We want pics!

...I'm being patient...







Hehe.


----------

